# What would you call this coat color/pattern?



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

My brother found a semi-feral cat in his back yard about a month ago. The cat kept coming around and after a week she let them pet and pick her up. They decided to take her in - they've guessed she's somewhere between 6 and 8 months old. A little over two weeks ago she had a litter of kittens in their bedroom closet. My sister-in-law asked me what I would call Cuddles. I told her that I wasn't sure; she looks like a tabby-calico. Cuddles has the white base, black, and orange. But she has some grey and stripes and rings in her orange and grey. What would you call this? 

I've never seen a tabby with this many colors and patches, nor a calico with stripes.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Can't answer your question, but she is a beautiful cat. 
She looks like a proud mother too. Very sweet kittens.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

tortie tabby and white, or in the US torbie and white. Cute little bubbas too


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

She has coloration similar to Azalia, who is a Torbie:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

/SQUEEEEEE

I wantzez all teh sweet orange kittenz!!

Sorry, I'm ok now.....


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

MowMow said:


> /SQUEEEEEE
> 
> I wantzez all teh sweet orange kittenz!!
> 
> Sorry, I'm ok now.....



I know the feeling. I wanted to take them all home. :lol: I fell inlove with the lighter orangey one; she's almost like a strawberry blonde. She's a little rebel, but so dainty. My brother and sister-in-law have an uproar in the house right now. They have 3 cats, a small dog and a large dog that are all trying to get in that bedroom and see what conspiracy is taking place.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm really coveting that big darker kitten. It's a REALLY good think you all aren't closer.  MowMow would be *really* ticked if I brought in a third cat.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

MowMow said:


> MowMow would be *really* ticked if I brought in a third cat.


Yes, but a third kitty would/could be a distraction for Book. I'm just sayin'... ;-)


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

My Pumpkin gives a shout-out from one torbie to another


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Thought I'd update this with the kittens; they are getting soooo big. 



























































(I guess my shoes ARE comfy lol)

And I can't forget ....

Smokey - the kitten gaurdian










And ...

Bandit - the kitten stalker


----------



## Wish_Upon_A_Star (Jun 6, 2012)

So cute! Love the updated pictures, can never see too many kittens. Love the hairless too; I own Chinese Cresteds also and though mine are puffers I've helped aid in the rescue of many HL ones! I have such a soft spot for any hairless animal. =D


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

How wonderful of your brother to rescue the little mother. She is beautiful and so are the babies. Look at all those little red kittens, my favorite!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Too adorable for me to form words!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

OMG, so cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm in love with the little torbie kitten!! Anytime I see cats with two different colored front legs, I'm just in love.


----------



## Skye_Mia (Jun 20, 2012)

*flails* OMG! They are so adorable!!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

I just had a MAJOR *squee* moment... Haha, oh my goodness they are ADORABLE!! And have gotten so big! All of the pictures are just fabulous!


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I know what you mean, Holly. Sienna's paws are mostly black, but one front paw is white, ginger, with a little black thrown in. I always refer to it as her "calico paw" when I discuss it. 

As to the kittens, can I has the cute one sleeping on your shoe, Carolyn? Sooooo adorable!


----------

